

I am an Asian woman, and I am a bad driver. - kirillzubovsky
https://medium.com/this-happened-to-me/c6234ed4f53

======
gangst
> driving requires alpha decision-commitment and trust that the gigantic
> killing machines around you will make room for your bold, assertive self

In the city this is true. I learned to drive on highways and suburban streets,
and it was much less stressful. Transitioning to city driving took practice
and, most of all, objective-based transport methodology ("I have to be at a
client's office in 10 minutes...I'm turning!!").

~~~
gte910h
I live in a city, and I hate driving in the suburbs. No one pays attention,
uses blinkers, or is careful to not cut people off.

~~~
badkangaroo
If i drive like i do in the city in a suburb, _everyone_ thinks i'm cutting
them off.

~~~
gte910h
I live in Atlanta, while I've driven in Manhattan before and had to get in
some tense situations, I understand the type of city you can be referring to
there. They're atypical for city driving here.

